# Cycling after an angioplasty (stent)



## jamin100 (11 Nov 2017)

Hi all,

34 years old and just found out I’ve probably got to have an angioplasty in the next week or so

I had a cold last December and started getting chest pains. I went to to the docs in January who said it was asthma due to the cold weather. I’d only get pains when my heart rate was elevated and if I laid off for a few minutes and then carried on I’d be fine..

So cycling at the track was ok as long as I warmed up properly .. but it wasn’t right. When the weather got warmer and the symptoms didn’t improve I went back to the docs who said this time is was excercise enduced asthma and gave me a preventative inhaler..

This made no difference so I went back again and was eventually referred to a respiratory specialist who ruled out asthma straight away...

Anyway, he referred me to a cardiologist who did an CT angiogram yesterday and seems I have a blockage or narrowing on my left artery 

I’m due to see an intervention cardiologist on Monday but I’ve been told I’ll probably end up having and angioplasty.

I’ve worked hard over the past 5 years to loose weight and get fit. Up until yesterday (when the doc told me to stop excercising immediately) I’d do a minimum of 40 miles per week mainly in high intensity track sessions at he club. In the summer this would also include some 50/60 mike club runs.. I’m used to getting my HR rate up into the 190s on big climbs and really pushing myself....

How likely am I to be able to return to this fitness post angioplasty?

Obviously I’m going to follow the directions of the doctor and do whatever he says but I just wondered if anyone had any similar experiences ?

I don’t smoke, barely drink (4 pints a month if that) so it’s almost certainly my diet that needs attention going forward 


Sorry for the long post


----------



## Slick (11 Nov 2017)

It Will very much depend on the individual but my brother was back on the bike week 2. By week 4, I was struggling to keep up with him and now after 12 months he gets bored waiting for me at the top of every hill.


----------



## Slick (11 Nov 2017)

He had 5 stents fitted, and it only became apparent as he couldn't keep up with me on a very hilly ride one day.


----------



## jamin100 (11 Nov 2017)

Thank you for the reply slick.. that has made me feel better.

I’m hoping that age is on my side.. 
the dr said that my heart looked really healthy with very little dielsease for someone my age .. aside from this blocked artery


----------



## Slick (11 Nov 2017)

jamin100 said:


> Thank you for the reply slick.. that has made me feel better.
> 
> I’m hoping that age is on my side..
> the dr said that my heart looked really healthy with very little dielsease for someone my age .. aside from this blocked artery


It is. I posted on here what my brother was doing and it got a few shocked replies. What he told me was he would far rather listen to his doctor as any concerned individual. There's a very big thread on it.


----------



## Slick (11 Nov 2017)

Also, usually if you need that type of procedure, you get whisked in straight away.


----------



## Slick (11 Nov 2017)

If you have time. 

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/any-survivors-on-here-cardiac-arrest-heart-attack-cancer.164623/


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Nov 2017)

I also was stented but at 42.
Now at 54 I’m still an active cyclist but can no longer work my heart up to the kind of level you describe, so high intensity cycling may be over as a result.
BUT that doesn’t mean an end to cycling, just a need to back off on the real high intensity stuff. I can still club run but am slowest up hills, I recently ride 220 miles in a day, I tour. It might be less intense but it’s still cycling. I still climb big steep hills but at a gentler pace.
Your Cardiologist will advise.


----------



## Viking (11 Nov 2017)

I’ve had CABG, stenting and stenting again with roughly 11 years between each (but not heart attacks). With the stenting, it was a week of doing nothing more than walking for the first week, reasonable exercise during week 2 and back up to pre-stenting levels during week 3 each time. The first time they went in through the artery at the groin, the second time they used the artery at the wrist. It all depends on which the doctor prefers. It’s not great to have to have the procedure but it is, IME, much better than having CABG. Good luck with it and as always listen to the medics but IME, you’ve got reason to be optimistic


----------



## PaulSB (12 Nov 2017)

jamin100 said:


> How likely am I to be able to return to this fitness post angioplasty?
> 
> I don’t smoke, barely drink (4 pints a month if that) so it’s almost certainly my diet that needs attention going forward



First and foremost get rid of the sad smiley. You’re going to be fine.

October 2015 aged 61 I had a heart attack 40 miles in to the club ride and then carried on riding. Long story but I didn’t know I’d had a heart attack. I thought I’d bonked.

Went to A&E a few hours later as I didn’t feel quite “right.” That was 6.00pm Sunday, full treatment immediately, angiogram Tuesday 10.00 followed immediately by angioplasty, stents. Home Wednesday 2.00pm.

Again long story but my physio told me when he got very tired of me constantly asking about riding, “you’re very fit, if we can’t get you back to where you were we’ve failed.” Today I am a fitter, lighter, faster and stronger rider than at any point in the last 20 years. I’m riding with and staying with people 25 years younger than me. I knock out 120-160 miles a week. 

My heart attack was due to high cholesterol and being an ex smoker. I’d had warning signs for years but didn’t recognise them. I’ve improved, not changed, my lifestyle, lost weight and learned a bit about correct nutrition for cycling. It’s said high cholesterol is 80% genetic and 20% diet.

Do not rush things, follow all the advice. It took me five months to get back on the bike, I tried after three and was exhausted. I found walking a big help.

One thing I was only told after experiencing it is some cardiac patients are susceptible to changes in temperature. For me the first couple of weeks of cold weather are uncomfortable and a bit scary.

Be grateful your problem has been found, will be fixed and you have the opportunity to get fitter.

Promise yourself one thing. If you’re worried at anytime in the future get to a doctor or A&E - they will take you very seriously.

I view my heart attack as having saved my life.


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Nov 2017)

As others have said, you'll be fine. My Dad had a stent about 20 years ago, and he'd still be riding had he not got prostate cancer.


----------



## jamin100 (13 Nov 2017)

Thanks all.. made me feel better at least.. 
like you say better to find it now rather than when it’s too late.

Have an appointment with the cardiologist this evening so will hopefully get some answers then


----------



## Viking (13 Nov 2017)

jamin100 said:


> Thanks all.. made me feel better at least..
> like you say better to find it now rather than when it’s too late.
> 
> Have an appointment with the cardiologist this evening so will hopefully get some answers then


I guess that this might vary from cardiologist to cardiologist but in all the cases (3 so far) that I've had to have an operation, they have appreciated having some real data to work on e.g. HR stats, how long into a session before it becomes a problem, your regular exercise regime etc. I might be an idea to prepare a short note on this to give the cardiologist during the consultation. It can't do any harm and at the very least it might help them when making their notes.


----------



## jamin100 (14 Nov 2017)

So, saw the cardiologist last night (lovely guy)
He's booked me in for a angiogram and possibly and angioplasty in the near future. 

I've been put on Statins and Beta blockers starting today. I'm a bit curious as to how they will affect me, both in my day to day life and cycling. Being only 34 I hope to still be able to keep up with my friends, who i've been faster than for a while, especially on the track and up the hills... 

Time will tell.


----------



## Viking (14 Nov 2017)

jamin100 said:


> So, saw the cardiologist last night (lovely guy)
> He's booked me in for a angiogram and possibly and angioplasty in the near future.
> 
> I've been put on Statins and Beta blockers starting today. I'm a bit curious as to how they will affect me, both in my day to day life and cycling. Being only 34 I hope to still be able to keep up with my friends, who i've been faster than for a while, especially on the track and up the hills...
> ...



Best of luck with the angiogram and maybe plasty. I’ve been on statins for 22 years. My experience has been that it took a few months to find which one worked best at reducing cholesterol levels and thereafter it has been straight forward for me - no muscle pain etc but that isn’t everyone’s experience. There is a lot of conflicting views on statins. I can’t say anything about beta blockers cos I’ve never been on them. In any event, I think that you will get regular blood tests (mine are annual) to monitor not just the impact of the statins on cholesterol but also any other effects e.g. kidney (or is it liver or both?) functions etc


----------



## Slick (14 Nov 2017)

jamin100 said:


> So, saw the cardiologist last night (lovely guy)
> He's booked me in for a angiogram and possibly and angioplasty in the near future.
> 
> I've been put on Statins and Beta blockers starting today. I'm a bit curious as to how they will affect me, both in my day to day life and cycling. Being only 34 I hope to still be able to keep up with my friends, who i've been faster than for a while, especially on the track and up the hills...
> ...


No personal experience, but as my family has a huge history of heart disease I have always had an interest. Statins can be a bit hit and miss, my brother seems really happy to be on his reporting only slight niggles here and there, my cousin came off his as the cramp he was getting was insufferable and he couldn't even get up to his own bed at night. I think the beta blockers are to make sure your heart doesn't beat faster than a certain level so you may find your out of breath a bit sooner than usual. Probably takes a bit of getting used to, but if they get it right it shouldn't affect your life too much.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Nov 2017)

jamin100 said:


> So, saw the cardiologist last night (lovely guy)
> He's booked me in for a angiogram and possibly and angioplasty in the near future.
> 
> I've been put on Statins and Beta blockers starting today. I'm a bit curious as to how they will affect me, both in my day to day life and cycling. Being only 34 I hope to still be able to keep up with my friends, who i've been faster than for a while, especially on the track and up the hills...
> ...



You will find many different opinions on statins. I’ve been on Atorvastatin for two years with no side effects. I’ve discussed my medications with my GP and have reached the conclusion for me the better option is to continue with them. I may be old school but I’m very inclined to go with my GP’s advice.

I don’t take beta blockers as my HR is already low.

As Viking said you will get a whole range of tests, very extensive, every year which I find reassuring. It’s a great feeling to sit with the practice nurse and be given a run through of one’s results - so far mine have come back 100%

These tests don’t include prostate cancer which for men of my age I would expect to be included. It probably doesn’t concern yourself.

You will keep up with your friends. Don’t worry. I have to say you sound just like me. After my heart attack my number one concern was would I be able to ride again? Crackers.


----------



## jamin100 (15 Nov 2017)

Lol thanks PaulSB

After talking with the cardiologist again last night, it seems that the beta blockers and statins may only be temporary. Apparently I’ll be on some form of “super aspirin” forever though


----------



## dave r (15 Nov 2017)

Angina in 2008, 4 stents fitted, heart attack last November, 1 stent fitted. You'll be fine, take the tablets you're given, do the cardiac rehab if its offered, listen to the doctors and your body and you'll be back to normal quite quickly.


----------



## Viking (15 Nov 2017)

jamin100 said:


> Lol thanks PaulSB
> 
> After talking with the cardiologist again last night, it seems that the beta blockers and statins may only be temporary. Apparently I’ll be on some form of “*super aspirin*” forever though


That could be Clopidogrel. If it is get used to bruises showing (well that’s what happens to me). After the first stenting, I was on it for a year but I’m now on it permanently, although I now no longer need to take the regular aspirin.


----------



## jamin100 (15 Nov 2017)

Yes, its Clopidogrel... I'm hoping thats all it is, I've asked the cardiologist


----------



## PaulSB (15 Nov 2017)

jamin100 said:


> Yes, its Clopidogrel... I'm hoping thats all it is, I've asked the cardiologist



A side effect for some patients is a persistent cough, it was for me. Watch out for this and ask for an alternative if necessary.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Nov 2017)

jamin100 said:


> Yes, its Clopidogrel... I'm hoping thats all it is, I've asked the cardiologist


It is for thinning your blood, I take them.


----------



## jamin100 (15 Nov 2017)

PaulSB said:


> A side effect for some patients is a persistent cough, it was for me. Watch out for this and ask for an alternative if necessary.



Yes I think my mom had this ... and the cough


----------



## jamin100 (20 Dec 2017)

To update this thread. I had the angiogram and a single stent fitted due to a 100% blockage to my LAD. 
By all accounts, I'm lucky to be alive and am only alive due to my heart creating its own natural bypass around the blocked artery. 

It was all over within a day and I was back to work within 3 days (and could have gone back sooner)

I'm now on Atorvastatin, Bishophol, Asprin, Clopidogrel, and Ramipril daily which at 34 is a bit of a shock. 

I've not been back near a bike yet and can't until I've had an ETT at the cardiac rehab center 

But, I'm still alive and taking the kids to see Santa tonight.. so not all bad


----------



## Slick (20 Dec 2017)

jamin100 said:


> To update this thread. I had the angiogram and a single stent fitted due to a 100% blockage to my LAD.
> By all accounts, I'm lucky to be alive and am only alive due to my heart creating its own natural bypass around the blocked artery.
> 
> It was all over within a day and I was back to work within 3 days (and could have gone back sooner)
> ...


Not all bad at all. Good to see you back and on the road to recovery, nice.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Dec 2017)

jamin100 said:


> To update this thread. I had the angiogram and a single stent fitted due to a 100% blockage to my LAD.
> By all accounts, I'm lucky to be alive and am only alive due to my heart creating its own natural bypass around the blocked artery.
> 
> It was all over within a day and I was back to work within 3 days (and could have gone back sooner)
> ...



Excellent news. Our similarities are remarkable. I had 100% blockage on the right and all the surrounding blood vessels are very highly developed as a result of the heart trying to heal itself - seen the pictures! Consequently my heart attack resulted in no longer term damage.

Apart from Bishophol I use the same drugs, you’ll be fine with the bonus you’ll get regular and thorough monitoring for the next 50+ years.


----------



## jamin100 (21 Dec 2017)

PaulSB said:


> Excellent news. Our similarities are remarkable. I had 100% blockage on the right and all the surrounding blood vessels are very highly developed as a result of the heart trying to heal itself - seen the pictures! Consequently my heart attack resulted in no longer term damage.
> 
> Apart from Bishophol I use the same drugs, you’ll be fine with the bonus you’ll get regular and thorough monitoring for the next 50+ years.



Thanks @PaulSB yep sounds the same story as me, although the cardiologist said there was no heart attack involved and that I’m just very lucky and unlucky at the same time.

He said he see’s about 1 case a year like mine involving someone of my age who has no reason to develop CAD (no family history, never smoked, rarely drink and a cholesterol level of 3.5 before taking drugs) 

But, I’m still here and will continue with the meds and hopefully get back on the bike PDQ...


----------



## PaulSB (21 Dec 2017)

Lucky and unlucky is the way to see it. In hindsight I’m pleased I had the heart attack (!) as I might not be writing this if the problem hadn’t been found in time. 

Good luck and enjoy the long life ahead of you.


----------



## DRM (26 Dec 2017)

I too had a heart attack at the end of September, whilst about 16 miles out from home, I thought that I had bonked or become a bit hypothermic (it was a cold day) & just felt rough with no energy, I only really started to worry when I started to get an ache in my armpits, like a typical head in the sand bloke I continued the loop home, doing 32 miles.
I had the angiogram done, but no stent fitted as the surgeon felt that the blockage was in a strange position & the risk outweighed the benefit, but he did open up the blockage & it's controlled by medication, so as others have said, it's a new beginning, you will get back on your bike, you will still do the climbs, in my case slowly as the beta blocker doesn't allow your heart rate to go too high, but by doing the cardio rehab, then gym work/spin classes & turbo sessions when the weathers too bad, you will be back, better than before, for example I took my bike to Brittany this year, I went out one sunday & a local club run pulled out of a junction about half a mile ahead, the roads were very hilly & without realising it I (captain slow) was catching them, I managed to make it known in broken French I was there & got an invite to join them for a few miles, but I could keep up with them.
I seem to be on the same meds, bisoporol, clopidogrel, asprin & ramipril, as others are, you may find that your extremities feel the cold, and the ramipril makes your nose run, but other than that the most important thing is we are all still here to tell the tale.
So get the cardiac rehab done, then take it slowly on the bike at first & gradually increase the distance, good luck with your recovery.


----------



## derrick (26 Dec 2017)

jamin100 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 34 years old and just found out I’ve probably got to have an angioplasty in the next week or so
> 
> ...



I was back doing 50 mile rides the following week, as long as you have no problems you should be the same, My doctor told me to listen to my body, good luck.
Also talk to the doctor and make sure you have to be on all them pill,sthey put me on them all as a mater of course, but i only take Statins and asprin now.


----------



## dave r (26 Dec 2017)

Review and blood test after the holiday, its been 13 months since my heart attack. I'm close to where I was before, resting heart rate down around 50bpm, comfortably doing 50-60 mile rides two or three times a week, my average speed is down, around 13.5 mph, but thats been dropping for years so I'm happy with that. My longest ride this year was 71 miles, next year I'm going to try and get more of the longer rides in.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Dec 2017)

jamin100 said:


> He said he see’s about 1 case a year like mine involving someone of my age who has no reason to develop CAD (no family history, never smoked, rarely drink and a cholesterol level of 3.5 before taking drugs)


Buy a copy of Vitamin K2 and the Calcium Paradox and see if that sheds more light on it? (Currently only £1.24 in the Kindle store.)

Good luck with your recovery.


----------



## Alan O (5 Jan 2018)

jamin100 said:


> To update this thread. I had the angiogram and a single stent fitted due to a 100% blockage to my LAD.
> By all accounts, I'm lucky to be alive and am only alive due to my heart creating its own natural bypass around the blocked artery.


I had a heart attack just over 10 years ago, at the age of 48, and the blockage turned out to be a lot worse than the initial symptoms suggested - apparently I got off relatively lightly because of well-developed collaterals (which I put down to many years of cycling, hill-walking etc in my past, though I wasn't cycling at the time).

Instead of the stent they first thought I'd need, I ended up with a quadruple bypass, and on to bisoprolol, losartan, atorvastatin, and aspirin. It seems I have naturally high cholesterol - even an experimental cholesterol-free vegan diet made little difference, so my body clearly either produces too much or doesn't get rid of it properly.

Anyway, today I feel at least as fit as I did before the heart attack, and I'm doing a reasonable amount of cycling - I'm comfortable with 30-40 miles rides, and the longest I did in 2017 was 100 miles.


----------



## Ti Cloreen (30 Mar 2021)

Just two weeks i got two stents in my LAD.. thankfully they went through my wrist. I start my rehab on Wednesday. First of the year i started working out. The weights were going fine but as soon as l got on that treadmill things got weird. Chest pain and tightness and it got worse by the week.
Im anxious to get back on the bike. But genius me decided to get depressed and gain 20 pounds so i have that to deal with now too, lol😕


----------



## jamin100 (21 Apr 2021)

Honestly, i'm fitter, weigh less and faster than I have ever been. If it wasnt for the fact that I was taking medication daily, then you wouldn't know there was ever a problem. My HR used to max out about 196 bpm and its now about 180, but thats due to the beta blockers. I have annual blood and medication reviews, and even get call up for flu and Covid jabs earlier than others my age - so it has its advantages. 

You'll be fine, I was shocked at first, but dont let it define you.


----------



## lcryder (11 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> First and foremost get rid of the sad smiley. You’re going to be fine.
> 
> October 2015 aged 61 I had a heart attack 40 miles in to the club ride and then carried on riding. Long story but I didn’t know I’d had a heart attack. I thought I’d bonked.
> 
> ...


 Hi! 65 year old cyclist and just had a CTO PCI procedure performed for a blocked right coronary artery. Prior to the procedure, my cardiologist approved riding up to 45 minutes in duration and HR not greater than 100. Two stents in the RCA and one more week of being down. Cardiologist required x2 weeks of no cycling. Chomping at the bit to get back out there. For rehab, did anyone prescribe a metric to be used? For example, not to exceed a certain HR or wattage, or distance, or time? HR would seem to be the easiest for the cardiologist to understand. I'll see my cardiologist at 1 month after the procedure, just looking for some helpful info until the appt. Appreciate it!


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jul 2021)

lcryder said:


> Hi! 65 year old cyclist and just had a CTO PCI procedure performed for a blocked right coronary artery. Prior to the procedure, my cardiologist approved riding up to 45 minutes in duration and HR not greater than 100. Two stents in the RCA and one more week of being down. Cardiologist required x2 weeks of no cycling. Chomping at the bit to get back out there. For rehab, did anyone prescribe a metric to be used? For example, not to exceed a certain HR or wattage, or distance, or time? HR would seem to be the easiest for the cardiologist to understand. I'll see my cardiologist at 1 month after the procedure, just looking for some helpful info until the appt. Appreciate it!


I feel the experience, not advice, I can offer is in my post which you've quoted. I had a heart attack for the reasons you've had what seems to be planned surgery. I don't know if the two impact the heart and body differently.

My cardiologist offered no advice on when I could start cycling again. The advice from the physio was to listen to my body and that their treatment would return me to my previous fitness levels. The reality is 6/7 years later I am a fitter and better rider than I was.

My overall comment would be to listen to your body and the medical team. Following a brain haemorrhage in January 2019, the will he live type, I was told to limit cycling to 20 minutes on the flat. This was about 4 months after the incident when I proudly told the consultant I was back to 45 mile rides averaging 15mph. I presented him with the same data you're proposing.

Mentally this finished me off. I was in the depths of despair. Eventually I found help from the senior neurological nurse. Long story but today I've been in the form of my life for perhaps 15 months now.

You will get there but please don't rush. Plenty of miles await you and it would be a shame to lose these because you didn't take things carefully.

Two weeks sounds a very, very short time to me. I was three months after the heart attack before I tried. That was exhausting, at five months I was ready for the comeback.


----------

